# Secret Agent DISCOVERED!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a few minutes ago Starbuck posted something to the tube of:

"I am not a mod, but if I had those powers I would ban all the squid and lobsters to another forum where they could bomb themselves into the backwoods"...notice how he left off "LOBsters?

He also went on to make a disparaging comment about someones wife...a typical 007 move...then, when I went back in...that post from "starbuck" was edited and the explaination was "double post".

...ladies and gentlemen of the jury...I give you, our Secret Squid Agent 007...he IS none other than Starbuck!

Deny it all you want David...but you have been found out...on a simple mistake on your part...and now you will pay!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ahhh Kipp, just one small issue, as I stated in the other thread. It should show an "edited" by at the bottom.

Also, my post was a mere double copy of the one below out where I stated that this agent needed to learn their place on the forum. Look at the times of the posts, exactly the same time.

Sorry to say you've got your facts wrong my friend.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Ahhh Kipp, just one small issue, as I stated in the other thread. It should show an "edited" by at the bottom.
> 
> Sorry to say you've got your facts wrong my friend.


Doesn't mean he is wrong. Means you were logged in with the wrong account, ie., Starbuck and not Squid Agent 007, so you edited the post to remove your Squid comments thats all.

Next time use two browsers.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

A conspiracy, this is gonna be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Boom! BUSTED! 

Special Agent Squid = Starbuck! FIRE AWAY!!!


----------



## Squid Agent 008 (Nov 1, 2011)

I told you he was a fraud.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

This is just lovely, now the heat will be off me and targeted towards Starbuck. I warned you Starbuck that you'd get mixed up in this little war. You couldn't refrain yourself to stay away. Now it appears you are going to pay.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Beer Alchemist said:


> A conspiracy, this is gonna be interesting to see how it pans out.


Indeed a conspiracy, and a very good one by Kipp and the llamas.

If you remember a few months back the llamas, Kipp especially, and I got into it pretty bad. Nasty trash talking back and forth. So I can only speculate this is his way to get back at me.

Although I will say it's very clever of Kipp, but all that know me well no that I am not affiliated with any of these bombing gangs. I've had many PM's to try and recruit me, but I've always said I was on my own with the bombings.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Indeed a conspiracy, and a very good one by Kipp and the llamas.
> 
> If you remember a few months back the llamas, Kipp especially, and I got into it pretty bad. Nasty trash talking back and forth. So I can only speculate this is his way to get back at me.
> 
> Although I will say it's very clever of Kipp, but all that know me well no that I am not affiliated with any of these bombing gangs. I've had many PM's to try and recruit me, but I've always said I was on my own with the bombings.


David wears big boy pants. Do any of you guys ever look at the Habs forum? He doesn't need an affiliation. Lol. :couch2: opcorn:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Now comes the "cover my tracks" and backpeddling...I am 100% convinced that it is Starbuck...you made a mistake, my friend...be a man and own up to it. Starbuck, I consider one of my true friends on this forum...so why would I go after him. I hit him and he generously took my wish in the MAW.

Now that I know that he and 007 are one in the same...I am afraid of 007!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> David wears big boy pants. Do any of you guys ever look at the Habs forum? He doesn't need an affiliation. Lol. :couch2: opcorn:


Haha thanks Colin. These guys play a mean game. I know this agent squid is driving them nuts. I've been waiting for him to be outed as well so I could drop a nice one him. Looks these guys needed someone to blame and Kipp felt he could point the arrow at me to get back at me for the war we had a few months back. I had let it die down and walked away for Kipp's sake, but looks like he's just rekindled the fire and trying to pin this agent guy on me.

If I go to war, I may need some help as it looks these Llamas and LOB's could all be after me.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Haha thanks Colin. These guys play a mean game. I know this agent squid is driving them nuts. I've been waiting for him to be outed as well so I could drop a nice one him. Looks these guys needed someone to blame and Kipp felt he could point the arrow at me to get back at me for the war we had a few months back. I had let it die down and walked away for Kipp's sake, but looks like he's just rekindled the fire and trying to pin this agent guy on me.
> 
> If I go to war, I may need some help as it looks these Llamas and LOB's could all be after me.


You have already got the help you need...SQUID! I knew that you would slip up...wasn't sure when, but it was actually much sooner than I though. "duplicate post"..LMAO

Like I said...running two profiles from the same computer is tricky!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Now while I really don't care about the Agent 007 thing anymore, just because Starbuck's post doesn't say edited, doesn't mean it wasn't edited. When you immediately go back and change it, Puff doesn't show the post as edited. I've done it many times. Only thing I know for sure is The Brain is a genius mouse, and he thought it was Starbuck all along.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Now while I really don't care about the Agent 007 thing anymore, just because Starbuck's post doesn't say edited, doesn't mean it wasn't edited. When you immediately go back and change it, Puff doesn't show the post as edited. I've done it many times. Only thing I know for sure is The Brain is a genius mouse, and he thought it was Starbuck all along.


We really do have to give credit to the Brain for sure...he bombed Starbuck right off the bat. I am just glad that I saw the post that David screwed up on and could verify the bust...so it looks like Ian IS, in fact, hitting David and 007.

Nicely done Ian!!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Stay tuned, ladies and gentlemen. 


Things are about to get interesting...


:evil:


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Now while I really don't care about the Agent 007 thing anymore, just because Starbuck's post doesn't say edited, doesn't mean it wasn't edited. When you immediately go back and change it, Puff doesn't show the post as edited. I've done it many times. Only thing I know for sure is The Brain is a genius mouse, and he thought it was Starbuck all along.


My plan has unfolded just as I had hoped. The brain believed it was Starbuck all along simply because my first bomb was shipped from Cincinnati. Which is where I believe Starbuck is from.

My second package has shipped from another city and state, far from Cincinnati to make it appear to be another Puff member. I warned you all that was trying to play the guessing game that you would never find my true idenity.

I would like to ever gratefully thank Kipp of the llamas for adding this little twist of events as it has unfolded and will work very well with my plans. While the conspiracy unfolds against Starbuck, this will allow me to move in on areas undetected as I plot and plan my next bomb against the llamas and lobsters.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Stay tuned, ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Things are about to get interesting...
> 
> :evil:


Why David? Are you passing off Squat to someone else? How can things get interesting if we know who you are? (again, kudos to Ian for figuring it out first..)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooooh...so you mailed the package from David's house to someone else to "confuse us"...LMFAO

Come on man, just fess up and announce that Ian was right and that you made a post that you quickly deleted because YOU f'd up. 

Why hide, David? You have a stash that could obliterate almost all of us...take credit for your hits...for gods sakes, you hit me with a BEHIKE! If you want to be a squid, be a squid...don't hide like a p*ssy behind the mask of Squat Agent 007.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Kipp I will say the first package the agent sent was from my area. No idea how, but it was shipped from Cincinnati. I do live close to the major USPS hub for the tri state area and three states come and go through this hub. Almost every package from Cincinnati, southeast Indiana, and southwest Ohio goes through my hub.

I just checked the shipping info the agent posted that wasn't updating. Well last night it did update and according to USPS, it was shipped yesterday evening from Louisville, KY. That is almost two hours from me. I couldn't have possibly drove to Louisville yesterday afternoon to drop off a package to be shipped, then drive back. Even my posts on the forums yesterday would show I wasn't off Puff for more than a few hours.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Kipp I will say the first package the agent sent was from my area. No idea how, but it was shipped from Cincinnati. I do live close to the major USPS hub for the tri state area and three states come and go through this hub. Almost every package from Cincinnati, southeast Indiana, and southwest Ohio goes through my hub.
> 
> I just checked the shipping info the agent posted that wasn't updating. Well last night it did update and according to USPS, it was shipped yesterday evening from Louisville, KY. That is almost two hours from me. I couldn't have possibly drove to Louisville yesterday afternoon to drop off a package to be shipped, then drive back. Even my posts on the forums yesterday would show I wasn't off Puff for more than a few hours.


Not buying it...you made that post and quickly deleted it...I saw it with my own two eyes...but hey, if you are going to lie, you might as well take it to the grave, right?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Not buying it...you made that post and quickly deleted it...I saw it with my own two eyes...but hey, if you are going to lie, you might as well take it to the grave, right?


LOL. Check the tracking info from his second package. No way I can make a package ship from Louisville.

I'd love to take credit for this agent guy. He's done well, but not my style and as I said before, I'm not a squid, llama, lobster, frog, or any other animal bombing gang is on Puff.

And something else to think about.....I am mostly cuban now, I don't have any of the sticks the agent bombed Shawn with. A CAO coffin? Anyone that knows me know I would even own a CAO coffin yet alone many NC coffins. The only coffins I own are the ones from the 2004 Opus 22 box I own and sitting in the cooler.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hahahaha! Yes! Yes the tides are turning. Before long I'll have the llama's bombing the lobsters. Lobsters bombing the llama's. Starbuck caught in the middle and bombing llama's, squids, and lobsters. It will be and shall be a pretty picture I am painting when I am done once and for all!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Hahahaha! Yes! Yes the tides are turning. Before long I'll have the llama's bombing the lobsters. Lobsters bombing the llama's. Starbuck caught in the middle and bombing llama's, squids, and lobsters. It will be and shall be a pretty picture I am painting when I am done once and for all!


This has gone too far. I'm seriously devoting all my time and resources to find out who and where you are located. Why this is trying to be pinned on me? I'll never know, but I don't like being framed. I'd highly suggest getting your last thoughts and prayers in, because when I strike, there will be no warning shot.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yikes.... that's all - just Yikes


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This has gone too far. I'm seriously devoting all my time and resources to find out who and where you are located. Why this is trying to be pinned on me? I'll never know, but I don't like being framed. I'd highly suggest getting your last thoughts and prayers in, because when I strike, there will be no warning shot.


Here you go bro...this can help you to see the true Squat 007, just look into one of these:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Here you go bro...this can help you to see the true Squat 007, just look into one of these:


LOL. Aight, you want another war? Did I not teach a lesson the last time? After passing a Cuban Make a Wish to you, and then picking up that wish to nail your arse with a Behike. Are you sure you want to go down that road again? For it's a very long and dark road my friend Kipp.

Can't you see this is exactly what the agent wants? Us to turn against each other instead of finding the "real" agent? I'll fight two wars if I need to. And just remember, I've got a few big hitters I can call into assist me as well. Don't force me to break out my big guns.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Aight, you want another war? Did I not teach a lesson the last time? After passing a Cuban Make a Wish to you, and then picking up that wish to nail your arse with a Behike. Are you sure you want to go down that road again? For it's a very long and dark road my friend Kipp.
> 
> Can't you see this is exactly what the agent wants? Us to turn against each other instead of finding the "real" agent? I'll fight two wars if I need to. And just remember, I've got a few big hitters I can call into assist me as well. Don't force me to break out my big guns.


That is the thing bro...I'll be bringing the rest of ZK with me...and we'll LIGHT THAT ROAD UP!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> That is the thing bro...I'll be bringing the rest of ZK with me...and we'll LIGHT THAT ROAD UP!


We are heading down the road this squid agent wants. Why not take all our manpower, resources, and time to figure out who this guy really is taunting your group? You know you don't want to battle me for it be a long and gruesome battle. One to possibly never end. For every one of my bombers, it takes 20 llamas to equal the impact. Now add three to five more bombers on my side and your simply outnumbered.

Kipp you know it's not me and you know this was an evil attempt and plot to get back at me. End this conspiracy and let's focus on the real task at hand, the Squid Agent.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't even know any more man...I thought that I saw what I thought that I saw but it does seem out of character for Starbuck and I have no freakin proof! I wish that I was able to quote" what I thought I saw...LOL If that makes any sense. So, upon further investigation...I am not sure that Squatward is David/Starbuck. I guess we just continue monitoring and see what clues we can come up with.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

No! No! No! Kipp the Secret Squid Agent is Starbuck you blasted fool. You had him cornered and nowhere to run. AH, the plan has failed as Kipp has finally come to his senses and knows his conspiracy plan has failed. Well it was fun while it lasted and while I believed the llama's and lobsters were off my scent and trail for a short period of time.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I don't even know any more man...I thought that I saw what I thought that I saw but it does seem out of character for Starbuck and I have no freakin proof! I wish that I was able to quote" what I thought I saw...LOL If that makes any sense. So, upon further investigation...I am not sure that Squatward is David/Starbuck. I guess we just continue monitoring and see what clues we can come up with.


What you saw was a mere double post Kipp and you tried to use that information to frame me as the agent. Like I said, it was a great idea and one only a leader of the Llama's could proclaim. I know we've had our battles in the past, but my fight is not with you.

As the journey continues and this agent runs wild on our boards, I will do what I can to track him down and find out who this guy truly is. Mark my words, when I do, there will be hell to pay for the damage he has caused.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> What you saw was a mere double post Kipp and you tried to use that information to frame me as the agent. Like I said, it was a great idea and one only a leader of the Llama's could proclaim. I know we've had our battles in the past, but my fight is not with you.
> 
> As the journey continues and this agent runs wild on our boards, I will do what I can to track him down and find out who this guy truly is. Mark my words, when I do, there will be hell to pay for the damage he has caused.


No sir...there is no conspiracy against you at all. I think that what I saw, I might not have seen...or something like that...I just wish taht I had the proof of a quoted post to back me up. So, yes, though it might look like a conspiracy, it is not...it is simply me saying what I thought I saw...with no proof to back it up. DAMN IT!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> No sir...there is no conspiracy against you at all. I think that what I saw, I might not have seen...or something like that...I just wish taht I had the proof of a quoted post to back me up. So, yes, though it might look like a conspiracy, it is not...it is simply me saying what I thought I saw...with no proof to back it up. DAMN IT!


Well Kipp if it makes you feel better, you weren't the first to think I was the agent either. I'm flattered some would think it was me, but it's simply not my work.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

David... I don't buy your "I couldn't have possibly driven two hours to KY" or whatever. You can post to a site from a mobile device... just saying.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Brandon, I just spoke with Squid Agent 007 myself, as something just happened I had to confirm. I think, based on coming events, everyone will soon see that Starbuck is not Squid Agent 007.

But I'll let 007 do his thing. Don't wanna ruin the surprise.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Brandon, I just spoke with Squid Agent 007 myself, as something just happened I had to confirm. I think, based on coming events, everyone will soon see that Starbuck is not Squid Agent 007.
> 
> But I'll let 007 do his thing. Don't wanna ruin the surprise.


opcorn:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Kipp, in all of your splendid inanity, particularly as displayed in this thread, you've somehow managed to become a bit more likeable.

But, just a bit. :ss


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> No sir...there is no conspiracy against you at all. I think that what I saw, I might not have seen...or something like that...I just wish taht I had the proof of a quoted post to back me up. So, yes, though it might look like a conspiracy, it is not...it is simply me saying what I thought I saw...with no proof to back it up. DAMN IT!


Hmm, I think I have figured it out! Kipp you sly devil you, You thought you could fool me for how long? Gentlemen, we have our agent. Kipp may seem lovable on the inside, but on the outside he is ALL 007 agent. How did he do it you ask? Simple........He is a Llama! :llama::llama::llama::llama:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Hmm, I think I have figured it out! Kipp you sly devil you, You thought you could fool me for how long? Gentlemen, we have our agent. Kipp may seem lovable on the inside, but on the outside he is ALL 007 agent. How did he do it you ask? Simple........He is a Llama! :llama::llama::llama::llama:


Here we have it folks...Matthew should change his name back to an incorrectly spelled detective! He has figured me out...I stand before you today to announce that I am, in fact, Squat007...All of my despisement (yeah, it's a word) towards the squids, for all this time and my adoration of llama's has been a farce...a front for my deep love for all things slimey and stinky. Mouthew...don't quit your day job sir...:bitchslap:

ZK for life


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Here we have it folks...Matthew should change his name back to an incorrectly spelled detective! He has figured me out...I stand before you today to announce that I am, in fact, Squat007...All of my despisement (yeah, it's a word) towards the squids, for all this time and my adoration of llama's has been a farce...a front for my deep love for all things slimey and stinky. Mouthew...don't quit your day job sir...:bitchslap:
> 
> ZK for life


You despise the squids? Then why is there a ZK Squids Social Group that you are member of?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/groups/zilla-squids.html

"Zilla Squids"...what primetime76 is on there?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> You despise the squids? Then why is there a ZK Squids Social Group that you are member of?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/groups/zilla-squids.html
> 
> "Zilla Squids"...what primetime76 is on there?


Ok...lets get one thing straight...I despise the group "squids" but I do happen to be very good friends with some of them...and the Zilla/Squid group is for coordinating mass attacks for causes that both groups feel are worthy. Such as the bombing of the troops...or a brother in need. Oh, and there will be LOBsters in there to, at some point...


----------

